# Chat



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Its tonight no excuses you have been reminded. ( Unless of course you fail to log on in time then your not reminded just old and senile...)



Coach


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Yo Coach! I gotta bang a H2O pump on my buddy's '66 'stang, I may be a skoshe late, so dont count me out and start talking bad about me 'til I show up!

B.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

We'd never bad mouth ya without you there, that would just be a waste as Joe would only have to send you a email saying coach said such and such about you, 'nuther Dave said this. We'd rather get quoted correctly as you know Joe's Mullet makes him twist words a bit and make things seem not quite as bad as we intended..


Coach


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*Bad..*

Bill,

They don't talk bad things about you.. They just practice till you get there.. :devil:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Much insulting is being done right now.. its about YOU get in there and defend yourself...Yes I mean you guy reading this....


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

coach61 said:


> Its tonight no excuses you have been reminded. ( Unless of course you fail to log on in time then your not reminded just old and senile...)
> 
> 
> 
> Coach



I have an excuse... I was racing and turn marshaling during an exciting showdown between Doug and WFT. :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Wingless Wonder said:


> I have an excuse... I was racing and turn marshaling during an exciting showdown between Doug and WFT. :thumbsup:



so what you are really saying is you knew, Doug knew and WTF knew.. its ok we sad bad things about you all anyways....


Bill Hall was exceptionaly cruel and nasty, I see why Marty wants his two bucks...


Dave


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

coach61 said:


> so what you are really saying is you knew, Doug knew and WTF knew.. its ok we sad bad things about you all anyways....
> 
> 
> Bill Hall was exceptionaly cruel and nasty, I see why Marty wants his two bucks...
> ...



I think writing "WFT" as "WTF" is cruel enough.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Help me !*

Anybody in chat? Got a new puter and when I click the chat icon the box comes up, but that "JP Pilot" window does not come up. Any ideas? 

nuther dave (outside looking in)


----------

